# Convenio Especial



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Is the Convenio Especial healthcare system available in Alicante province?

Cheers


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

Rabbitcat said:


> Is the Convenio Especial healthcare system available in Alicante province?
> 
> Cheers


Short and simple answer: Yes!


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Cheers. Heard it hadn't been set up yet in Alicante province, so that's good to know 

No biggy as I have to do " probation" of a year on private healthcare anyway


----------



## 746786 (Dec 26, 2014)

I'm just working my way through the FAQ sticky and am at healthcare now. 

How much is the convenio especial public health insurance per month in Alicante?

I haven't moved to Spain yet, so presumably I would have to have private health insurance first (I won't be working right away but will hopefully be working for myself eventually), so how long would I need to wait until applying for the convenio especial?

And is it a good option over private healthcare insurance?

Cheers


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Frank B said:


> I'm just working my way through the FAQ sticky and am at healthcare now.
> 
> How much is the convenio especial public health insurance per month in Alicante?
> 
> ...


You need to be a registered resident for a year before you qualify for the convenio especial, so you'd either need to be working or have private health insurance when you register.

I believe it's still 60€ per month up to the age of 65 & 157€ per month thereafter. You get full access to state healthcare, with no exclusions for pre-existing conditions, although you do have to pay the full cost for medications.


----------



## 746786 (Dec 26, 2014)

Thank you. I was on one of the Spanish healthcare insurance comparison sites and it had rates as low as 12 euros a month. Is there a specification for a minimum level of healthcare when applying for residency, or could I get the cheapest policy for the first year as a way in?


----------

